
Calipso - A Node.JS CMS - jemeshsu
http://calip.so/
======
ericflo
(Speaking about the "Speedy Foundations" section)

Is there some kind of magic in Node.JS and MongoDB that makes application
logic fast and scalable?

Am I just a curmudgeon? Am I barking into the wind?

Language choice never implies speed or scalability. Map/Reduce doesn't imply
scalability or speed either. Am I wrong about this?

I started thinking about why this kind of FUD bothers me so much (BTW, it
bothers me a lot.) It's because it's an apparent willful ignorance of
empirical evidence. It hits the same annoyance center of my brain that rapture
predictors do.

~~~
joshontheweb
I think the idea is that the asynchronous nature of node helps it scale well.
Even if it isn't really faster or more scalable I like that these frameworks
are giving developers more options for backend js.

~~~
Uchikoma
People need to read Zed Shaws "poll, epoll, science, and superpoll" on this,
and no longer repeat the "scale well" mantra.

"Another way to put this is if your server or protocol is the type that
transmits a ton of data and can't tolerate idle resources, then poll will win.
[...] But, if your server is the kind with lots of idle connections just
hanging out, then epoll wins not poll."

<http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1280829388.html>

------
mikey_p
Initial observations:

1) The user experience could use some work. The initial message that shows the
login/pass info is volatile, and is gone after a page refresh. Not only that,
but it's flat out wrong. (the username is 'admin')

2) Apparently theres no password hashing? Seriously?

3) I guess it wouldn't be a CMS unless it stored it's configuration and
settings in the database. This just looks like a pain in the neck for making
changes to a dev/test/production environment. (I'm guessing the target user
isn't that serious about development?)

------
justatdotin
I looked at this the other day. Nice one.

------
marcc
Seems neat and I'd love to give it a try. I'm not a blog engine expert by any
means, but it seems to be the the killer feature missing from this and other
"this is not wordpress" blog engines is the ability to accept/read wordpress
themes. Almost everything on woothemes and themeforest are available as
wordpress themes, so why not? Is there a license issue with this?

Edit: I get the php issue here. It's not really an issue I don't know why
everyone jumps to assuming you need. Php interpreter. Anything running node.js
can run php. Im just saying that there are a ton of wordpress themes out there
and Id be much more willing to try something new if I was able to reuse a
theme. At least reuse parts or most of it.

~~~
patrickaljord
> It's not really an issue I don't know why everyone jumps to assuming you
> need. Php interpreter.

Yes, you do need a php interpreter to run wordpress themes as many wordpress
php functions need to be customized in order to change the css.

> Anything running node.js can run php.

That doesn't make any sense. Anything that can run node.js can also run
erlang, so let's use some erlang code inside node.js, right?

~~~
Uchikoma
"That doesn't make any sense. Anything that can run node.js can also run
erlang, so let's use some erlang code inside node.js, right?"

Sounds right from a Turing perspective, but probably not from a pratical point
of view. There are tons of services that provide PHP hosting, but you probably
need a root server for Erlang. All services that run Node.js (except Node.Js
specific services like Joyent) are probably root serves and so can run PHP.

~~~
patrickaljord
I'm sure they can run php, but that won't help running wordpress themes coded
in php run in a node.js app.

